# GTA Shrimp Society



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

A few of us started this group in Facebook last year. It was mainly used to arrange the regular shrimp meets. I have opened it up in Facebook so everyone can see the group and the posts. If you're interested to become a member (to get the shrimp meet update and other things) please let me know. We'll try to resume the regular meets when weather is better.

http://www.facebook.com/groups/190948604365172/


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

That'll be nice. I was hoping the meetings would resume.. the more I can learn, the better off my shrimps will be. Assuming their tanks hold together of course.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Very cool, i'lll have to Join it .


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

arktixan said:


> Very cool, i'lll have to Join it .


Everyone is welcome ... just go to the link and request to be a member. Simple as that.


----------



## prolific8 (Jan 10, 2013)

joined!!! press accept.


----------

